# General beekeeping > Alternative beekeeping >  Hive Sizes

## Kevin Cowle

I've recently moved from Scotland to Southern France and because I was unable to move my bees here (too much red tape) I've started afresh with 2 new colonies. They came in what look like Dadant hives, but on measuring them they don't seem to match any known hive size. Trouble is I need to buy more frames and don't know what size to get. The Brood Box is (inches) 19.5 x 17 x 12 and the Super is 19.5 x 17 x 7 (inches). Does anyone recognise this hive size and know what size frame will fit (top bee space). Thanks all.

----------


## Jon

It should be one of the hives listed here.

http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/filef.html

----------


## Calum

Look in the local beekeeping equipment catalogue. If they dont have that size scrap them and use a local standard.
Unless you fancy having gear that is not compatable with your neighbours, having to ship in from afar or worse making your own frames, retriming all foundation to fit...
When in Rome...

----------


## chris

> The Brood Box is (inches) 19.5 x 17 x 12 and the Super is 19.5 x 17 x 7 (inches). Does anyone recognise this hive size and know what size frame will fit (top bee space). Thanks all.


Salut Kevin. Der. Would you by any chance have taken the outside measurements of the hive? Most Dadants nowadays have 1" thick sides .So subtract 2" from your measurements and you end up with 17.5" x15" x12" which is a Dadant 10 framer.Which part of the south are you in?

----------


## John Laidler

I guess the original issue has been resolved as KC has not returned but from the sizes, assuming they are external, it is probably Dadant Blatt, the top bars of which are a shade shorter than normal US/UK Langstroth/Dadant.

----------

